# Game 64, Bucks vs 76ers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (25-38) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (34-31).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117838153.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Three in a row. They're starting to take the playoffs seriously or something. The 76ers were tired, the Bucks were fresh, and actually passed the ball around on offense.


----------

